# Afternoon snack



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

What kinda snake is that?


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Can't see it very clearly, but it looks like an Eastern Hognose eating a toad (one of their preferred meals).


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

PWood said:


> Can't see it very clearly, but it looks like an Eastern Hognose eating a toad (one of their preferred meals).


 
I'd second that.


----------

